# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  what type of ceiling lining board is this?

## toooldforthis

sry, not the best photo.
this ceiling which has a bit of a look like compressed straw, was used a fair bit in the 70s/80s?? 
anyone know what it is called?
likelihood of it containing asbestos? 
tia.

----------


## woodbe

Got a better photo? 
Probably Stramit board, made from compressed straw.

----------


## Renopa

Woodbe's got it in one.  Afaik, there is no asbestos but would be a good idea to check further, or have it tested, jic!!

----------


## phild01

Could also try this link:
Can you please advise if the straw ceilings that were installed in domestic and commercial buildings back in the 1970 had any fire retardant applied to them?

----------


## goldie1

I remember working on Charles Sturt Uni in Wagga in the 70s  they were fitting those straw ceilings. 
We were told at the time they wouldn't burn as the straw was treated with a fire retardent

----------


## Renopa

Goldie that's what I thought too....we were hoping to install straw ceilings in a house we were OBing but it was beyond the budget unfortunately.

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks for the info
stramit, that rings a bell 
it is a house for sale a mate is looking at - that was the best photo I could find on the ad.
might be looking at it tomorrow, if so will take a photo. 
I'll ask the agent! 
they'll know!!
am sure I will get a straight answer  :Smilie:    
photos seem to be getting downsized on upload?

----------


## donnot

Most likely this: Woodtex All Weather Panel by ENVIRO- ACOUSTICS PTY LTD

----------


## toooldforthis

> Most likely this: Woodtex All Weather Panel by ENVIRO- ACOUSTICS PTY LTD

  thanks I agree it looks like that, but since this stuff was made in the 70's I doubt it is constituted from the same products. 
probably the only way to know for sure is to take a sample.

----------


## toooldforthis

Update:
agent got back to me and apparently it says _Woodtex_ on the original documentation - give _donnot_ a cigar, or something socially acceptable. 
I have been in contact with Woodtex and I quote: _Woodtex is basically compressed wood fibre with Portland cement.
 It has never contained asbestos or any other known "nasties"_

----------


## METRIX

> thanks for the info
> stramit, that rings a bell 
> it is a house for sale a mate is looking at - that was the best photo I could find on the ad.
> might be looking at it tomorrow, if so will take a photo. 
> I'll ask the agent! 
> they'll know!!
> am sure I will get a straight answer    
> photos seem to be getting downsized on upload?

  Every house I have seen those ceiling's in have mold in the surface on the fibers !!

----------


## Bloss

:What he said:  In sydney or in coastal areas, not in the country. Spray bottle of vinegar kill the mould and they can be painted. My recollection is that they also had borax in the cement mix as a fire retardant.

----------


## ASBESTOLOGIST

Hi 
I actually conducted an audit at the company that produces this material in Bendigo. Some of the panels were lined with asbestos 
the mould  is embedded and it is better to remove it. It is covered by your Insurance

----------


## Bloss

> Hi 
> I actually conducted an audit at the company that produces this material in Bendigo. Some of the panels were lined with asbestos 
> the mould  is embedded and it is better to remove it. It is covered by your Insurance

  Nope - As has been said Woodtex products never had any asbestos in them. The fire retardant used was borax. The old has always been able to be removed using vinegar to kill the mould and bleach solutionto get rid of the black colouration.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Hi 
> I actually conducted an audit at the company that produces this material in Bendigo. Some of the panels were lined with asbestos 
> the mould  is embedded and it is better to remove it. It is covered by your Insurance

  hmmm. that's a pretty strong statement there.
are you sure you are talking about Woodtex?

----------


## ASBESTOLOGIST

> sry, not the best photo.
> this ceiling which has a bit of a look like compressed straw, was used a fair bit in the 70s/80s?? 
> anyone know what it is called?
> likelihood of it containing asbestos? 
> tia.

  Good morning Tia 
I am an asbestos auditor in Melbourne (and asbestos removalist) 
The picture is not very clear. 
how ever if it looks like Stramit (Swedish for Stawboard) see Ortech Industries - History and Heritage 
If you peel some of the white fire retardant paper back with a blade you should see compressed straw 
if it is extremely brittle and you cannot cut the white surface paper then it will be another product 
Any chance of a better picture?  Asbestos Removal, Asbestos Cement Sheet, Vinyl Floored Tiles, Roof, Melbourne | Asbestos Audits Australia 
Adrian

----------


## METRIX

> Good morning Tia 
> I am an asbestos auditor in Melbourne (and asbestos removalist)  
> Adrian

  Hi Adrian, I don't think this forum allows for direct advertisement of your company in your posts or otherwise, this is done via paid Oneflare service.  Renovate Forums - Advertise  *Advertise*  
  Renovate Forum (www.renovateforum.com) was  established in 1999 and is Australia’s largest online  renovation forum with more than 40,000 members. Each month, thousands of avid home renovators  visit www.renovateforum.com for timely, practical  and expert advice on their latest building or DIY  project. Renovate Forum links these visitors with an  army of trusted trade professionals, who actively  embrace the platform as an avenue to demonstrate  their expertise and connect with potential  customers.  
  Renovate Forum offers a comprehensive range of  online advertising solutions providing unparalleled  access to our audience of home  renovators and small business owners. Renovate Forum is wholly owned by Oneflare  Pty Ltd, a leading quotes comparison website  offering Australians the quickest way to hire trusted  local services. With 60,000 registered businesses  Australia-wide, Oneflare has been helping  customers save time and money since 2011, with  more than $60 million worth in jobs posted to date 
  For More Information: 
Phone: (02) 8889 4025 
Email: info@renovateforum.com

----------


## woodbe

> Good morning Tia 
> I am an asbestos auditor in Melbourne (and asbestos removalist) 
> The picture is not very clear. 
> how ever if it looks like Stramit (Swedish for Stawboard) see Ortech Industries - History and Heritage

  I think you should re-read this thread and then correct your post (and as METRIX says, remove your advertising) 
I also suggested it was Stramit early in the thread, but the actual product was found and shown on post 10 of this thread:   

> Update:
> agent got back to me and apparently it says _Woodtex_ on the original documentation - give _donnot_ a cigar, or something socially acceptable. 
> I have been in contact with Woodtex and I quote: _Woodtex is basically compressed wood fibre with Portland cement.
>  It has never contained asbestos or any other known "nasties"_

  Being a good asbestos removalist requires a fine attention to detail in inspection, testing, protection, removal, bagging, recording and disposal. If you cannot show those qualities in a forum post about a possible asbestos issue, you're doing bad advertising for your own business.

----------


## ASBESTOLOGIST

chill man - no need to be extreme   

> I think you should re-read this thread and then correct your post (and as METRIX says, remove your advertising) 
> I also suggested it was Stramit early in the thread, but the actual product was found and shown on post 10 of this thread:   
> Being a good asbestos removalist requires a fine attention to detail in inspection, testing, protection, removal, bagging, recording and disposal. If you cannot show those qualities in a forum post about a possible asbestos issue, you're doing bad advertising for your own business.

----------

